# spartan 300



## no drip (May 31, 2009)

Can I run spartans 300 with 5/8'' cable in kitchen sink line?I know it made for 3-6'' lines but it would be nice to kill two birds with one stone.:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*No.*


Unless you like repipes on your dime, I'd stick with a 100 drum and 13/32" cable.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *No.*
> 
> 
> Unless you like repipes on your dime, I'd stick with a 100 drum and 13/32" cable.


 
I CONCUR:yes:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have seen 5/8 general cable shoved down a 2" cleanout. I forget why this was done. The solution involved a jackhammer, shovels and an angle grinder.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*I Wouldnt!*

I strongly advise not to use the 5/8 with the 300 machine.... It will probably bore right through the old galv pipe. try Explaining that to the customer! Its a NO Win situation


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You can change drums on the Spartan 300. Take the drum with the 5/8 cable off and put on the spartan 100 drum of 13/32 or 1/2 cable.


----------



## Turdherder (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been thinking of doing service..what would be a good sewer machine to get..????


----------

